# Experience with this breeder - TX



## grn04rubi (Jul 11, 2013)

Looking for a GSD pup. was wondering if any one here had any expierence or knowledge with this breeder out of Mansfield

Morning Star German Shepherds

thanks


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm curious, too. Please PM me!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I have no experience with the breeder but I was in a class with someone in the spring that had one of their pups. The pup was reactive and too much dog for the owner. I'm sure the pup would have represented differently had it been with an experienced and knowledgable owner.


----------



## KB007 (Aug 27, 2003)

I have no experience whatsoever with them, the red flags for me would be that 2 of their females that they are breeding have no titling whatsoever, and they tout ones as being "AKC registered" and "background in personal protection". Any dog can get AKC registered, its just a piece of paper, and what is her pp training?


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I cannot get the pedigree links to work. I do not see OFA info on all the dogs, not saying it is not been done, just don't see it. 

I see some nice testimonials. 

I am not that concerned about no titles on some of the dogs being bred. I think as long as the dogs are OFA clear, in training for trialing/titling, and the male is titled, I would be okay with it. 

I am not sure about the background in personal protection training with the ASL. Not saying an ASL cannot do protection, I know some can. 

I think I would ask some more questions about hips, training, goals in breeding etc.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Also sent you a PM


----------



## Makhili (Aug 20, 2013)

I know this thread is a little old, but I'm interested in information about this breeder if anyone would like to share. Thanks!


----------



## kcmercer (Aug 22, 2013)

*Morning Star German Shepherd - Owner/Breeder*

Hi Everyone!
If you have questions or inquiries about my breeding program, please feel free to contact me at 817-637-0773. I would love to answer any questions that have been brought up in this forum.
Morning Star German Shepherds

Blessings! 
Kari Mercer
https://www.facebook.com/morningstargermanshepherds - Facebook page


----------



## kcmercer (Aug 22, 2013)

kcmercer said:


> Hi Everyone!
> If you have questions or inquiries about my breeding program, please feel free to contact me at 817-637-0773. I would love to answer any questions that have been brought up in this forum.
> Morning Star German Shepherds
> 
> ...


Hello everyone, I have not heard from anyone in this forum. Again, I would love to answer any questions that you may have about my breeding program, dogs, or breeding philosophies. I can also provide several references that you may call and speak to. These are people who have purchased a Morning Star Puppy and will be able to tell you about the temperment, abilities, and health of our puppies. 

I look forward to hearing from you. 

Thank you!
Kari Mercer - Owner/Breeder
Morning Star German Shepherds
817-637-0773


----------

